# Ring sizes



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

I want to buy my girlfriend a diamond ring, she has told me her size is a size 5.
I was hoping someone may be able to tell me if ring sizes in Philippines are U.S.
or Asian sizes

Thank you 
Roger


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Asian Ring Size Measurements For Sizes 1 - 27 in Inches and mm

Chuck


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you Chuck.

I want to buy the ring in Australia to take to Phil in December.

Ring sizes in Australia are letters.
U.S. size 5 is F.5
Asian size 5 is J.5

There is quite a difference and don't want to risk buying one and find it does not fit properly,
may have to wait and buy one in Phil, but will have to find somewhere that can be trusted
to sell me one with real diamonds.

Regards
Roger


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

Looking at the chart you gave me a link to I believe the ring would be the Asian 
size 5 (J.5 Australian)

Thank you Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are going to deliver this ring in person, keep in mind that there are many first quality jewelry stores in any of the large shopping malls in the Philippines. Fun to choose together and perhaps prices might be a bit lower here as well.


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

May be more fun to do it that way, then she can choose the ring she is happy with.

Thanks Jet Lag

Roger


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

redeye51 said:


> May be more fun to do it that way, then she can choose the ring she is happy with.
> 
> Thanks Jet Lag
> 
> Roger


A bit of advice from an old man, keep this uppermost in your mind - "HAPPY WIFE=HAPPY LIFE"

Fred


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

fmartin_gila said:


> A bit of advice from an old man, keep this uppermost in your mind - "HAPPY WIFE=HAPPY LIFE"
> 
> Fred


I'll do my best to keep her happy Fred, going very well for the last 6 years with her as my girlfriend, although we have only "been together" for 18 months in Australia and Philippines.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

redeye51 said:


> I want to buy my girlfriend a diamond ring, she has told me her size is a size 5.
> I was hoping someone may be able to tell me if ring sizes in Philippines are U.S.
> or Asian sizes
> 
> ...


Regardless of whether you buy alone or together with the G/F, my advice is do not buy any diamond that doesn't have a certificate of quality and authenticity issued by a reputable diamond dealer. Remember the 4 C's when buying diamonds........diamond color, diamond cut, diamond clarity, and diamond carat weight.


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

hogrider said:


> Regardless of whether you buy alone or together with the G/F, my advice is do not buy any diamond that doesn't have a certificate of quality and authenticity issued by a reputable diamond dealer. Remember the 4 C's when buying diamonds........diamond color, diamond cut, diamond clarity, and diamond carat weight.


Have been caught out before when I bought a diamond ring in Manila China town, luckily I did not pay too much for it, I hope I'm a bit wiser now, will buy in one of the big malls.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I wanted to buy my wife to be a diamond engagement ring. She had heard of diamonds but had no feel for their value, just plain gold would have been just as appreciated. Gold karats it king. 9k generally not available, 14k for poor people and tightwads, 18k acceptable, 22-24k is to have. In the Philippines jewelary is all about portable wealth, what it can be pawned for in hard times. All the gold I've bought in the Philippines has come up under. My 22k ring only made 18k in the UK.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

redeye51 said:


> Have been caught out before when I bought a diamond ring in Manila China town, luckily I did not pay too much for it, I hope I'm a bit wiser now, will buy in one of the big malls.


I have no experience of buying diamonds in Philippines so cannot really comment. If you are serious about buying a quality diamond ring, there are good deals to be had here in Dubai, the home of gold and diamonds. Might be worth the airfare.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

hogrider said:


> I have no experience of buying diamonds in Philippines so cannot really comment. If you are serious about buying a quality diamond ring, there are good deals to be had here in Dubai, the home of gold and diamonds. Might be worth the airfare.


When it comes to how much to spend on an engagement ring, I have always gone by the notion that one months salary is about right.


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

hogrider said:


> I have no experience of buying diamonds in Philippines so cannot really comment. If you are serious about buying a quality diamond ring, there are good deals to be had here in Dubai, the home of gold and diamonds. Might be worth the airfare.


I've never been to Dubai, might be worth having a look to see If is worth spending money on airfare to get there.


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

Gary D said:


> I wanted to buy my wife to be a diamond engagement ring. She had heard of diamonds but had no feel for their value, just plain gold would have been just as appreciated. Gold karats it king. 9k generally not available, 14k for poor people and tightwads, 18k acceptable, 22-24k is to have. In the Philippines jewelary is all about portable wealth, what it can be pawned for in hard times. All the gold I've bought in the Philippines has come up under. My 22k ring only made 18k in the UK.


My girlfriend knows about diamonds, I know she would like to have one but has never nagged me for one, I had a 24k gold ring I bought in Thailand it was so soft it broke after a short time. still thinking about my options, buying one in Australia or waiting until I go to Manila in December, doing a bit more research before I decide.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

hogrider said:


> When it comes to how much to spend on an engagement ring, I have always gone by the notion that one months salary is about right.


Ha ha, would that be my retirement "salary" or my previous work salary? Big difference..

I would also be hesitant to put anything too flashy on her finger in the PI.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

JRB__NW said:


> Ha ha, would that be my retirement "salary" or my previous work salary? Big difference..
> 
> I would also be hesitant to put anything too flashy on her finger in the PI.


Yes my wife says she is going to sell all of her expensive jewelry before we move because she says she can't wear it in the Philippines, to dangerous.


----------



## redeye51 (Aug 15, 2017)

Gary D said:


> Yes my wife says she is going to sell all of her expensive jewelry before we move because she says she can't wear it in the Philippines, to dangerous.


The thought had crossed my mind that it might be dangerous, It might be better just to buy a wedding band for her when we get married, save what I would spend on a diamond ring to put towards furniture we will need for the house we want to buy.


----------

